# Bluebottle casters?



## Oski1 (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi i ordered some bb for my mantids, I have got a tub of casters, how long till they hatch? Also do I just keep them at room temp in the tub, 

Is it possible to just hatch some of them then some later?

Cheers


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

If you keep them in the fridge they wont hatch out to flies, though you would be better off buying maggots. then take a couple out of the fridge and leave them in a container somewhere warm for a few days and they will hatch out


----------



## swampeh (Dec 4, 2011)

Maggots are allways a good bet or you can even buy half a pint of casters.
They hatch out in no time just put a few in a wax worm tub :2thumb:


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

I got some pinkies for fishing, and i put two in to a tub on monday, they have already turned in to castors and i expect they will hatch as flies by the weekend at a guess, ready to be fed to my H. venatoria, always fun to watch.


----------



## antcherry88 (Mar 28, 2011)

BBs take about 2 weeks from maggot to fly at room temperature.

You can put the casters in the fridge but they will hatch eventually. They store for longer as maggots so next time just get some from the fishing tackle shop.

Put the castors in the container you wish to keep the flies in and let them hatch inside it as they're a nightmare to transfer once flies. I keep mine in a large sweet jar like you would a mantis with mesh cut into the lid and a hole bunged with foam at the bottom. I add a shallow dish of water and honey which keeps the flies alive for about a week. Using tweezers it's easy to remove flies from the bottom hole while they're distracted eating the honey :2thumb:


----------



## JimmyMature (Jan 8, 2012)

I buy my maggots and keep them in the fridge and every other day I put some in a pot in my mantids terrarium as its 25 degrees. Then every other day I add a few more in the pot so that I have a constant supply of flys on the go.


Jim


----------



## Oski1 (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks all, that's good info cheers


----------

